# Invading POA T i think please help.



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Please don't tell me this is poa triv!?

Thank you in advanced


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Whatever this is it's creeping at an alarming rate. It's gonna take over 10 square feet by Sunday. I did a pre emergent tenacity app last Thursday. Can I post emergent spot spray or do I have to wait another week.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

This and clover are taking over my lawn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think this is poa t. It looks more like orchardgrass.


----------

